
If Animals Have Rights, Should Robots? - lisper
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/11/28/if-animals-have-rights-should-robots
======
WheelsAtLarge
No way, apples and oranges. Also, we're not even close to having to make the
decision - if ever.

Now that I think about it should apples and oranges have rights?

~~~
jaclaz
JFYI, comparing apple and oranges can be accepted:

[http://www.improbable.com/airchives/paperair/volume1/v1i3/ai...](http://www.improbable.com/airchives/paperair/volume1/v1i3/air-1-3-apples.html)

